# Riverbed object... Any ideas?



## brendantc (Jul 12, 2012)

Greetings everyone, I have many bottles I want to share with the forum, but I thought I would try this one on you first... I live in the Blue Ridge foothills near Hendersonville, NC, and the object in question was found in the Green River, just south of town. Anyway, I was wading in the shallows looking for interesting rocks on the bottom when I spied something different. At first I thought it was a vertebrae from a very large animal, but after pulling it up I noticed that it was made of stone or ceramic. It seems to be some kind of old tool or "switch." It is very strange. The best way I can describe it is a "cylindrical switch." One end of the cylinder has notches in it to "catch" and turn something, and the other end has a very obvious "knob" for turning. Parts of it are very smooth and might have been craved by a machine, but other parts are very rough. However, I can't tell if the rough parts are from hand carving, or from erosion, where small pieces and chucks have been chipped away by traveling down the river. Also note: the area of the river it was found in has very strong rapids and is know for its whitewater. I cant imagine it's been sitting on the bottom long with the current being so strong in that area. I have no earthly idea what era this is from or what it might have been used for, and it could turn out to be quite modern, but I am very curious all the same, so I thought I would give you guys a shot at it. Pictures are below. Let me know what you think. Thanks so much! -Brendan in NC.

 p.s. the last image is analysis work someone did from another forum to explain some of the features on the bottom of the object. His quote...

_"I am no engineer, but here is what I think:
 It appears that some sort of spring-loaded armature was pushed back by the rounded sides of the prominence at the bottom (something like the sear in a pistol trigger mechanism). That armature left wear facets at the corners on both sides, and the wear appears to me to be from counterclockwise rotation."

 When rotated further, the armature snapped into the right-angled recesses (detents). The table at the bottom of each detent could be simply a positioning guide to keep the armature at "just such" a depth in the recess.

 This switch knob (if that's what it is) almost has to be electrical. If it were simply mechanical, I don't see how the position of the switch (in one or the other detent) would make any difference."_

 p.s.s. Many have guessed this to be a ceramic telegraph insulator, and I know it looks like one, but i've been told by several collectors of the objects that this is not an insulator. Or at least not one thats in the books. I would point out that the bottom for the object obviously points to a different purpose. Don't you think?ï»¿


----------



## brendantc (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going with worn insulator and the bottom is just wear that someone with a good imagination has crafted into something other worldly....I hope someone knows...


----------



## brendantc (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to change this so the pictures are not so big, is there a way to edit my original post? Cant find that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 12, 2012)

I trimmed it down for you.. []


----------



## brendantc (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! Wanted to show the a few more pictures though. Is that Ok?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 12, 2012)

Fine with me, but the pics are still big..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Brendan,

 Welcome to the Forum, and thanks for showing us the HUGE photos of your find.

 It also appears to me to be a porcelain insulator of some type, that has been tumbling and breaking up in the water...

 Might'a looked somewhat like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 once upon a time. Threaded.


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 13, 2012)

I really don't think it's an insulator.  Even a piece of a side tie insulator would show at least some remnants of a pin hole.  

 The real tell is the end shot with the diagram.  Those are obviously intentional and symmetrical, not random damage.  I can't think of any reason an insulator would have symmetrical depressions like that.  

 I suppose it might be some oddball piece of electrical porcelain for a lamp or other installation, but it's tough to say.  Doesn't fit anything I've seen before.


----------



## brendantc (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks all for your posts! Hope someone can recognize something about it. Its been weeks now that i've been posting on forums, and it's great to get some fresh opinions.


----------



## Bixel (Jul 14, 2012)

Another insulator collector here to chime in and say, I dont think its an insulator.

 I agree it might be some weird piece of electrical porcelain though.


----------

